# Any Halloween plans?



## Nonskimmer (Oct 29, 2005)

Is anyone dressing up, going to a party, going trick-or-treating, or anything like that? Too bad it's on a Monday, but you never know.

I thought I'd stay home and hand out something a little different this year. Onions.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm workin' from 1800 - 0600 ...that's my plans.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2005)

Got a party to go to Monday night... Gonna dress up as Boba Fett, the baddest motherfucker in the Galaxy.... Will be handing out candy dressed in same....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

Our first year in the new neighborhood. I will be trading off taking Jacob out to trick or treat and scaring the trick or treaters!  I thought about getting the camouflage out and just lying in wait.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

U could always do what Ive done for the last 5 years or so.... 

Sit in a chair outfront ur door.... Dress up in old beat up clothes and wear a cut out plastic pumpkin on ur head.... Put on gloves... Get some hay and stuff it around the edges of ur clothes to make it look like ur a Scarecrow kind of decoration....

Put the bowl of candy on ur lap with a sign taped to urself stating...

"Sorry we arent at home... Please take only ONE piece of candy...."

If the greedy little bastards grab more than one piece, u scrare the living shit outta them.... I've several parents scold me for being so mean.... My wife is glad Im not doing it again this year...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

That's a classic trick that always works. 
I dressed as Michael Myers last year. I think this year I'll be a princess...or CC.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

so Les you are substituting Baba Fett for the scarecrow get up, same procedure and same fun.............

personally if my neighbors at the dead end of the street two house's away don't shut their 2 dogs up they are going to get home to some dead pooch; my strategy is being planned as I type this


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

I suspect a devilish plot.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Indeed ! this has been going on for 4 nights, the neighbors conveneitly leave way before 6 am and don't get home till ? I'm geeked out and need some Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz whih I will do now. in the mornign guys....

getting some nice soft plums for the kiddies to throw at them when they leave the house on Monday eve


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Erich said:


> personally if my neighbors at the dead end of the street two house's away don't shut their 2 dogs up they are going to get home to some dead pooch; my strategy is being planned as I type this


I had a problem a long while back with my next door neighbour's dog sh*tting on my lawn, so I immediately took measures to correct the situation. I sprinkled tabasco sauce over my grass and a few trees. It worked like a charm. No more pooch problems.


----------



## trackend (Oct 30, 2005)

Erich said:


> personally if my neighbors at the dead end of the street two house's away don't shut their 2 dogs up they are going to get home to some dead pooch; my strategy is being planned as I type this



I have the same problem Erich with next door first I politely told the dog to shut up then I told the neighbor to shut the fucking dog up, this has made things a lot better but not perfect so I've bought a device that's supposed to be guaranteed to stop barking dogs it lets out an ultrasonic noise every time a dog barks and it's supposed to train them to stop yapping after a few times Ill let you know how I get on when I've put it up on the wall. If it fails I may use the old faithful Ex-lax chocolate fed to it so it shits it's self to death or fills their house with shit and they have it put down.



To be honest I think trick or treat is a great event in the US but I fucking hate it in the UK it's total shit and nothing to do with community spirit its just crap begging same as Penny for the Guy was years ago so kids could buy fireworks for Guy Fawkes night.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

i live out in the sticks so no chance of trick or treating, although we do have a small pumpkin, shame no one's gonna come and see it


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

I like your idea, Les, but I think I may want to get to know the neighbors a bit more before I scare the crap out of their kids!  I have only lived here 4 months.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

I live in the sticks deeper than you lanc, but that wont stop me egging my own house


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

good plan


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll egg my neighbour's house. 
Maybe I'll egg his kids and shoot his dogs too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

now that's not very nice skimmey, think about it, would you still wanna shoot the kid next door if i was the kid next door?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

He wouldnt live there in the first place if you were the kid next door


----------



## evangilder (Oct 30, 2005)

Be careful what you ask, Lanc.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Well we were going to do the traditional Holloween Party at the local Irish Pub in town. I was going to dress up as a hooker. Not shave my legs or mustache or anything. Would have been hideously nasty. My wife was going to dress up as my male pimp. 

The Pub though I am sad to say burnt down the other day so I dont know what we are doing. I am hoping that since my unit was all going to the pub for its party that we will just do a party at someones house now.


----------



## toffigd (Oct 30, 2005)

My plans for Halloween - getting home from work, dinner, beer, painting Hellcat. No party, no trick-or-treat, no dressing up as a hooker, no shooting anything/anyone. But there's still at least 20 hrs to change it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

You should Holloween is a fun time.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Adler as a hooker eh ? ............ ah bad visuals here sorry.........  

dang nab dogs were up till 3 this morn, so I breaking out a little surprise if the owners do not return tonight to shut those noisy traps.

Slightly different tune, I almsot got chased down by a dog today on a 35 mile ride, that sucka got the bead on me and almsot tore into my right leg, I wheeled around and chased him back to his proerty yeeling at hism "you're mine !", up the hill he went that maggot, so the neighbors are going to feel the 1080 soon if I hear crap from their mouths one more night past 10pm

watch out kids I'm hell-bent for Bear. lanc, cc I wonder if I can egg your house from here ? 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

If u dip some meat, or something else the dogs will swallow up real fast, into antifreeze, and then feed it to the dogs, they'll never ever bark again, and its pretty much untraceable...

But I didnt tell u this, and I have never done anything like this before... hehe...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Poor dog....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

From what I can gather, its a rather painless death for the animal... 

This whole thing reminds me of the Sienfeld episode....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

Never seen the episode you are talking about.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

we had some good freinds over last night, he being an ex-farmer came up with the same scenario, a little meat and some old prestone. Poor doggy gets a funny case of larengitis. I like 1080 better as it is immediate.........man I sound cruel


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

My wife would be crying if she were reading this.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

Friend it is going to get real cruel if I don't get some sleep, and it may just not be me that takes it out on those loser dogs, two neighbors are having to deal with it much closer than I. prolbme is that my street forms a T with the problem originating at the intersection point of that T and thus the echoing of the barks.........one little turd is a jack russel so I have to handle with care, the other menace is a big overstuffed Rotweiler which I would love to get close enough to slit his throat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

I feel you frustration though. My neibhor had a dog like that once that would just not stop barking.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 30, 2005)

> I would love to get close enough to slit his throat.


I know of several individuals I feel the same way about...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

So do I


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

I should go over ther right now and do the dirty work but some low life cretin would probably see me and report me to the officials. both dogs are quite now getting their energy levels saved up for tonight.

I wonder how acid would work ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

That would leave a trace.


----------



## Erich (Oct 30, 2005)

hmmmmmmpf  yes you are right, a glutonas mass Yuk !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> now that's not very nice skimmey, think about it, would you still wanna shoot the kid next door if i was the kid next door?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Or before you go killing the dogs ...or the people ...you could report them to the police because it's noise pollution and illegal. If they don't shut the dogs up themselves they're taken away. Then you can see the faces on them as the dog pound takes them away ...and point and laugh from either your window or ...your front yard.


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 30, 2005)

My Halloween plans consist entirely of going into uni, coming home, settling down on the sofa with a few beers, and strangling the first trick-or-treater who disturbs me as I get into my 800 pages on cultural Marxism in postwar Britain, which has to be read for a week tomorrow...not that my thesis reading makes me ill-tempered or anything


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey, BT! 
Long time no see. I like your plan, by the way.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

It'd make me ill-tempered if it were about Marxism.


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey NS, was back with the parents for summer, little or no access to t'internet, and a sucky job to boot  Back at uni now, if I get any trick or treaters, I'll kick em hard enough to land in your back yard!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 30, 2005)

Nah, I don't want 'em. 
Keep 'em.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Halloween, kiddies! :evilbat:


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

No plans as I Halloween isn't that much celebrated in Europe but I think I'll get drunk anyway.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Any Trick or Treaters that appear here wil get £100...We never get any


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Were dressin up as soldiers and going to do training for halloween and eating RTE meals as candy.

Then were going to Waynright to get pissed.

Loyal Eddies Haraah!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

My mate Martyn has a load of eggs that have been festering on top of his wardrobe for about a year...wonder if hell use them, or let them ripen for another year...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

sounds like him.........



> Any Trick or Treaters that appear here wil get £100



do i count?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes you do...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

so, if i come to your house tonight demanding sweets you'll give me £100??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

No, I just wanted a visitor


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm dressing as me this year. Clever or what?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

in physics today i wore flashing devil horns


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

I wore a Navy uniform to work today. 
Wait, wait, I wear that everyday.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

for added scarey affect i tied my hair back too!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

BOO!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

oh god look who's here


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

Wanna see something REALLY scary????


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

that guy just got goosed right ?  dang Les that is one big fat muther of a mouth


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Les! Well I didn't do much, sat in watched a movie and drank copious amounts of gin and vodka.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

Heres a repost of the scary picture for Lanc...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

BTW, the pic was originally labeled "Hippo Mouth"....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

I see the resemblence...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm dressing as me this year. Clever or what?




Tonight The Eddies are havin a party at one of our NCO's house, anyway Im going as Hugh Hefner and my girlfriend is going as the Playboy bunny.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

"THE" Playboy Bunny??? As in a big white fluffy rabbit suit?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

I meant "A" Playboy Bunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, thats what I thought... It seemed odd to dress up as the rabbit...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh another thing, she looks even hotter than the chick above but this is what she looked like after Oktoberfest.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

Ooooo, she's a keeper!


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

pukin on herself my how lovely


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL...........NS you crack me up.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

lets see the pic of the honie, the phone, the hair, yep 1960's a time I'd like to forget


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

The time of free love? Man, where's the time machine?


----------



## jinjinweiwei (Oct 31, 2005)

dress up as master chief... yay


----------



## BombTaxi (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, I got none of my work done cos I was out all night, and came home to find we didnt get any trick-or-treaters. I cant win!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Theyre annoying though, I left a sign on my door saying no candy, I could the person from my window (he was reading age) rang the doorbell 16 times hes lucky he gave up and walked away cuz he was also old enough for me to smack, he was too old to be trick or treating anyway.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

A few shots from my neighbourhood. Some blurry.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

well the first bunch of turds came to the door all 5 of them and took out one of my wifes flower pots. I came real close to 5 young lads eating cement on my turf for that one, but I released them with a warning ......... well whoz the next bunch of hoodlums


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

I here yah, those little sh*ts, I would have just taken their pillow case of candy and poured it on their heads.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep. Nothing but big light-up pumpkins against a black background. That's Halifax.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Just caught one of them rolling TP in my front yard threatend to let my girlfriend on them, NS knows what Im talking about.

So thats Halifax, pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

it's only 7.11 pm here too early for the real fun .......... and it will come


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 31, 2005)

Its 8:15pm here but its winter so its dark out so.


----------



## Erich (Oct 31, 2005)

too warm here at 60F few kids they are all in the rich neighborhood.....watching Ted Nugent on Donny Deutsch show kick Donny's ass all over the place on all the issues. Ted bless em is running for govenor of Michigan in 2010...go Ted and rock the house !! and his wife is a fine looking woman too


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

WTF do u expect if u leave a sign on ur door saying "NO CANDY!"...

I'd roll ur house too, as well as plant several eggs on your cars....

What kinda scumbag dont give out candy on Helloween??? Jesus Christ....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

BTW, TED'S THE FUCKING MAN!!!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

I was working all night ...and since you can't get in without a pass ...we didn't have any trick or treaters.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> WTF do u expect if u leave a sign on ur door saying "NO CANDY!"...
> 
> I'd roll ur house too, as well as plant several eggs on your cars....
> 
> What kinda scumbag dont give out candy on Helloween??? Jesus Christ....



I agree Les. I had 5 big bags o' candy and was handing out like a madman last night. Our neighborhood is full of kids and I think it's great that they have a safe place to trick or treat. Jacob got a plastic pumpkin full of candy. He had a blast as this was his first year to really enjoy it. My wife, the Disney nut, got him a Prince Philip costume (The Prince in Sleeping Beauty for those who don't know).

I love seeing all the kids and their costumes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Then were going to Waynright to get pissed.



This is probably dumb question because Waynright is probably a place in Canada. Basically just wondering if you were talking about Fort Wainright (spelling may be wrong) in Alaska. If you were I was going to say cool! I had orders to a Medivac unit there and was supposed to move there for 3 years but the army took my orders away to go to Iraq instead. Pissed me off because me and my wife want to move to Alaska anyhow and then we would have allready been there.


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2005)

What is prompting you to Alaska if I may ask ?

one consideration friend, the rate of suicide for women is extremely high due to the low light conditions and the length of the winter days, it is just plain depresssing. Frankly I luv the cold and ice but that is just me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Both me and my wife love the outdoors. We wish to move there and buy some land and build our dream house (we just got the blue prints for it the other day). She is working on her masters in Biology and wishes to work with the Alaska Wildlife up there and I want to continue working on aircraft and what better place where there are more aircraft per square mile than anywhere else on earth. I love the land there, it is so beautiful.

The cold does not bother me. I actually prefer the cold and so does my wife.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

U may prefer the cold, but how bout the REALLY freakin cold??? That and the several feet of snow u get, making it impossible, except by snowshoe, ski-doo, or snowcat, to get around....

Erich is correct... I have been to Alaska several times back in the day, and dont get me wrong, I love the cold, but at -30 degrees, thats alittle beyond the scope of my Yankee blood....

I was in a certain location I cant name that was so cold, when u spit, it froze before it hit the ground....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Agreed Les it does get pretty damn cold up there. I went when it was the summer so it wasn't to bad but still a lot of snow around. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 1, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > Then were going to Waynright to get pissed.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he means CFB Wainwright. It's a Canadian Army base in eastern Alberta. Hey Huss, wasn't there a couple of Vandoos killed there back in September? A training accident of somekind?


----------



## Erich (Nov 1, 2005)

Indeed I have only been there in the witner, freezing fog, little light with the sun coming up over the hills of Anchorage at 11 am and then setting before 3pm. the boats frozen in the bay with 6 feet of ice, nowhere to go but stay put and make luv to your wife to keep warm.............that's always a plus, but can assure you to have freinds to make other company as it is a lonely world and your a bit restricted in the winter unless you love skiing, snowshoeing and of course ice-climbing ! If you are both of strong personalities it will work out but be patient with each other


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

U know, uve mentioned ice climbing several times in the past erich... Is it something u still do, or did in the youngers???

I tried it one time, about 5 years ago... I was not successful...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

We want to move to the Anchorage area and that is still bearable cold in the winter time. A friend of mine from Upstate New York said it did not get as cold as Upstate New York when he lived there in Alaska. I love Alaska, I can not picture a place that I would want to live more than Alaska.


----------

